# Epson photo R290 Stylus empty ink cartridge



## wos (Dec 18, 2008)

I have purchased an epson R290 and installed a CISS for sublimation ink after my R230 started dropping ink blots on the paper. Worked fine until the cartridge thought it was empty. Is there a program I can download to reset the cartridge chips? so I don't have to keep removing the cartridge each time to reset.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

You can pick up a chip resetter on ebay, I believe they work on that printer?


----------



## babyduke (Mar 3, 2008)

hey wos, i just recently purchased an epson r290 as well. what do you mean about ink blots? big blots or just tiny dots? im having difficulty with the quality of my r290. When i print using photo or best photo setting, there are lots of tiny magenta dots all over the printout, including areas where there are supposed to be no print (just white paper). but when i use the text & image setting, the magenta dots disappear. any issues like this with your r290?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

That sounds like a problem with your colour settings, a dodgy profile for instance - using paper grey rather than a neutral grey.


----------



## wos (Dec 18, 2008)

My problem with the R290 was that the machine stopped recognizing the bulk ink cartridges. it kept telling me that they were not compatile. It was a cheap bulk ink system I was trying to run, there was nothing wrong with the printer as I found out by installing the original cartridges. In the end I gave up on the system and paid good money for an A3 set-up with bulk ink system (SawGrass USA) and epson 1410 from GJS Machinery, this system has warranty and technical support. I just couldn't afford to be unreliable.
Sorry but your problem sounds different mine.


----------

